# need help on excel for bank sheets



## soorajfq (Dec 17, 2022)

hi all,
hope someone can help , i beleive it should be simple but cant get formula right ..
i need to concatenate all row cells on left if right cells is empty and continue for rest of sheet 
 pls find the sample what is needed . thanks 

descriptioncreditdebitexpected resultcreditdebitMonday100​0​Mondaytest1100​0​test1Tuesday50​0​Tuesday50​0​Wednesday80​0​Wednesdaytest2test3test480​0​test2test3test4Thursday45​Thursday45​0​Friday60​Friday test 5test 6 tets 7test 80​60​test 5test 6tets 7test 8


----------

